

The Asshole % - DiabloD3
http://clutchmagonline.com/2011/10/artist-takes-shots-at-beyonce-anderson-cooper-kim-k-with-occupyhollywood/

======
jeffool
Eh, really seems like a dick move by the artist. I don't begrudge someone
wanting a hefty share of the wealth they explicitly created (celebrities,
athletes, tech (b/m)illionaires) through their goods and services. It's more a
feeling of discontent with those who "got over", and exert undue political
pressure.

I think he could've chose better targets, or been more thoughtful with his
criticisms. I mean, why does Chaz Bono's sex change make him an asshole?

Also, I don't upvote because of a recent thread about the quality of the site.
Seems about as far off topic as you can get. But I comment because it is
interesting nonetheless.

